# Online Spider Shops Please!



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Oct 13, 2011)

Could anyone recommend some shops online that sell different species of spiders and accessories? Preferably in the UK please! If not suggestions for shops with accessories will be welcome.:biggrin:


----------



## Amoeba (Oct 13, 2011)

Please look around before posting

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?32609-Tarantula-Supply-Links 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?7-Reviews


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Oct 13, 2011)

Thankyou and sorry. Im new to this website and being somebody who rarely uses computers its pretty hard to find my way around


----------



## Boyd Blizard (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't worry about it there are always people around here who are quick to give a little jab. They don't mean nothin by it.


----------



## TGod (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres one i use      www.exotic-pets.co.uk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## funkymonk (Oct 14, 2011)

Try The Spider Shop www.thespidershop.co.uk

Good selection of species and equipment with next day delivery. I get some of my stuff from them.


----------



## TaylorW (Oct 14, 2011)

o0 Mr Ed 0o said:


> Thankyou and sorry. Im new to this website and being somebody who rarely uses computers its pretty hard to find my way around


its ok, some people just need to learn how to be helpful without being a butt about it


----------



## boxofsorrows (Oct 14, 2011)

TSS as already mentioned and also Martin at http://www.bugzuk.com is a good guy and very helpfull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Oct 16, 2011)

Thankyou to everyone and your help! Very much appreciated!

---------- Post added 10-16-2011 at 07:40 PM ----------

Thankyou, I think this site is the best one that I have taken a look at so far!


----------



## MichaelMacd (May 23, 2013)

Tartan Tarantulas.  They are just on facebook but orders are spot on.  They have there own trading group too for breeding and always seem to have a good selection which is way to tempting to go nuts and buy heaps of new spiders!

https://www.facebook.com/TartanTarantulas?fref=ts


----------

